# Beginers Decoy and Call



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started duck hunting three seasons ago, with a friend, and now I want to get my own setup. I was thinking about getting two doezen Avery "Hot Buys" Because they are cheap and they are supposed to be good quality. (I'm only 18 so i don't have that much money laying around.)

I have no idea on what kind of call to get.

I plan on going after geese, mallards, and woodies.

Any input is great.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you are hunting water.....hot buys are great for the price.

I would go with a cheaper call until you learn how to use it. Go with a Faulks. They are about $15 or a primos wench. A little more than the faulks but both sound great.

You really don't need a woodie call but they don't hurt to have one. Just buy any old cheap wood duck peeper call. Should suit you fine.

Now onto the goose call.......go out and try any short reed. Then get the one that fits you the best. They can be cheaper in the $50 range and then up in the $150 and higher. But get a short reed and learn how to use it.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

get an echo poly call or maybe an rnt. if they are the same price, get the echo.

don't mess around with the cheapos from anyone else... get these for 30 bucks or less and your set for a loooong time.

hot buys are great, but you will find the weights on the keels are just a headache. SO if you get hot buys, buy those "ace" deeks (they look like a "C"), and some stretch cord and you'll be set. it will cost a little more to do it, but you will be much much happier when your cold and hungry and trying to get deeks back in or out....

good luck


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

whitehorse said:


> get an echo poly call or maybe an rnt. if they are the same price, get the echo.
> 
> don't mess around with the cheapos from anyone else... get these for 30 bucks or less and your set for a loooong time.
> 
> ...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

klatto310 said:


> whitehorse said:
> 
> 
> > get an echo poly call or maybe an rnt. if they are the same price, get the echo.
> ...


That's a pretty good call for the money. One thing you can do is buy Rigging kits from GHG with your hot buys get the 4oz one's unless you plan on hunting extremely fast moving water. Wood Duck call are not needed IMO, and are a waste of money.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

klatto310 said:


> whitehorse said:
> 
> 
> > get an echo poly call or maybe an rnt. if they are the same price, get the echo.
> ...


never used it.

if I were u, just keep comin onto this site and duckhuntingchat as well, those echos are on there a lot, for about 20 bucks shipped. I prefer the open water or timber, but every one will have their own ideas as well. I havn't liked any call that sells less than 25 bucks new though


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you want to spend more on the decoys G&H decoys will last you forever and you don't have to worry about the keel weights. But i do own some Hot Buys and they are good for the price but you have to rig them right or else they will drive you nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

bluebird said:


> But i do own some Hot Buys and they are good for the price but you have to rig them right or else they will drive you nuts!!!!!!!!!


How will they drive you nuts, and whats the right way to rig them?


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is what i think im gonna go with. ordering it online from cabelas.

one dozen hot buy decoys @ 32 dollars x2

Rig em Right anchor systems 29 dollars x2

One Echo Trash Talker 14 dollars

Total is 150 dollars

Is this a good idea, or should i order some where else?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That's a good plan, but I would suggest getting these instead of those anchor system things.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

Get the 29.99 one.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have hadd second thoughts on the call. A friend told me to get rich n tone. I have also heard alot about echo too.

So Which is the better

Echo Trash Talker

Echo Poly timber

RNT Quack Head


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm not trying to bash Avery, but I friggin' hate Hot Buys. They are a good looking decoy, especially at the price, but the keel flat out sucks.
They would be the last decoy I'd reccomend to anyone. Buy the regular avery's, G&H, flambeau, whatever...anything but Hot Buys.

As far as calls go, they're a horse apiece. Echo, RNT make a good poly and I'd also look at a Buck Gardner. I'd opt for a single reed and make sure you get a good instructional CD or DVD. The caller makes the call so practice, practice, practice, and you'll be set by opener.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

See the quote below.



whitehorse said:


> SO if you get hot buys, buy those "ace" deeks (they look like a "C"), and some stretch cord and you'll be set.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

klatto310 said:


> This is what i think im gonna go with. ordering it online from cabelas.
> 
> one dozen hot buy decoys @ 32 dollars x2
> 
> ...


After buying the right anchors you will be up to $65dz I would save up a little more money and just but G&H all you need is some string and cheap weights to rig them and they will last forever. Look for them on sale I think Rogers Spotinggoods had them on sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

klatto310 said:


> I have hadd second thoughts on the call. A friend told me to get rich n tone. I have also heard alot about echo too.
> 
> So Which is the better
> 
> ...


Every Quack Head I've ever owned has been a poorly made call, they stick ALOT. Look at something like the Buck Gardner Baby Buck, Spitfire, Pocket Rocket Hercules as these all have Spit Tech meaning they will NEVER stick. The Echo Poly's aren't bad but there acrylics are sick.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If your call is sticking you are over blowing it arent you? The only time I can get a call to stick is when I am really cranking on it. At that point in most cases I dont think you need to be that loud on a call. 98% of callers call, to loud, or to much.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> If your call is sticking you are over blowing it arent you? The only time I can get a call to stick is when I am really cranking on it. At that point in most cases I dont think you need to be that loud on a call. 98% of callers call, to loud, or to much.


Not sure what you mean by "over blowing" If you pick up a call and call for a minute straight and it sticks, I wouldn't consider that over blowing.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> If your call is sticking you are over blowing it arent you? The only time I can get a call to stick is when I am really cranking on it. At that point in most cases I dont think you need to be that loud on a call. 98% of callers call, to loud, or to much.


Could be many things... some people just spit too much when they call... there are a lot of different calling styles. Mud could get inside and affect performance, or things such as small bits of food or chew will also cause a call to lock up.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

bluebird said:


> klatto310 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what i think im gonna go with. ordering it online from cabelas.
> ...


agree, I would rather buy better deeks and cheap weights than to buy cheap deeks and expensive weights


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

poly timbre is great

rnt is pretty good, but have heard the quality isn't as good, as in both sticky and breaking easily. But I havn't owned one, just heard it from others a few times

make sure to get a single reed as well


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

whitehorse said:


> SO if you get hot buys, buy those "ace" deeks (they look like a "C"), and some stretch cord and you'll be set.


Agee 100%...if you go the Hot Buy route.

Get Ace anchors...or the Avery imitation rip-offs.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I looked at the g and H mallards and they don't look as good as the hot buys. I looked at the classic mallard. However you gusy are the voice of experience. WHat makes G and H so great? I could afford them probalby and then set like three or four on a jerk line, good idea to cut down on anchor cost and add to realness?

The ace anchors are just as expensive as the whole green head rigging kip. Don't think ill be getting them.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

The paint is injected into the plastic and they are as durable as a decoy gets and they can ride big water on a windy day and a fast curents in the river and still look great.

Lots of people get hung up on the decoys they hunt with on being the most realistic they can find but if you ask me Duck hunting is 90% location so i go for the easiest to transport best performing in ruff waters and well durabilitie. You will be able to hunt with G&H for as long as your still duck hunting they will last forever.

P.S Get a Lucky Duck or MOJO

Disclaimer so we don't turn this thread into an argument: 
(I am not knocking on Hot Buys i own some or other decoys this is just my .02)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

G&H are so great because they are extremely durable, while the Avery products are not durable. Spend more moeny and get the G&H. If you get Avery after a year or two of use, the paint will chip off. And then you will end up buying new decoys. Besides dealing with the Avery Customer Service is worse then the tech support from India. But if you buy G&H and after 20 years of use and the paint fades slightly you can call G&H and they will replace your decoy. Basically you get what you pay for.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

where are you from!? this has a lot to do with what brand of decoy to buy....as far as the call goes your not going to want to cheap it up too much because the more expensive ones do really sound better and last longer, with that being said I do have one poly carb call on my lanyard....you really need to head down to your local sporting goods store and give some calls a test drive, HOPEFULLY they will have an employee there who knows anything about calls and can help you out...whe n it comes to calling just be patient it takes time to sound good, ALOT of time....if youd like pm me and i can set you up with some instruction on calling...

also check out some of the forums "yard sales" or places to buy stuff from other hunters....youll find some great deal on these things and there are plenty of forums out there with them


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> G&H are so great because they are extremely durable, while the Avery products are not durable. Spend more moeny and get the G&H. If you get Avery after a year or two of use, the paint will chip off. And then you will end up buying new decoys. Besides dealing with the Avery Customer Service is worse then the tech support from India. But if you buy G&H and after 20 years of use and the paint fades slightly you can call G&H and they will replace your decoy. Basically you get what you pay for.


You really hate Avery don't you?

This may be his experience but I can walk out in my garage and grab a 3 year old hotbuy out of the bag, take a picture of it, post it and the only wear it has is on the top of the heads. Minimally I might add


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > G&H are so great because they are extremely durable, while the Avery products are not durable. Spend more moeny and get the G&H. If you get Avery after a year or two of use, the paint will chip off. And then you will end up buying new decoys. Besides dealing with the Avery Customer Service is worse then the tech support from India. But if you buy G&H and after 20 years of use and the paint fades slightly you can call G&H and they will replace your decoy. Basically you get what you pay for.
> ...


Yeah, it has not only been me with the same experince. Many, many people have horrible customer reviews from Avery. The older GHG decoy was a decent decoy but when they shipped everything to China, there quality went down hill fast.


----------

